# Steam Link Schweiz



## Tombet (11. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen

Ich lese die ganze Zeit von Leuten die, die Steam link bestellen konnten. Damit meine ich nicht die Vorbesteller Box sondern die, die ab dem 10 November released sein sollte.

Aber ich selbe habe noch nirgends einen link gefunden wo ich diese bestellen kann...jetzt meine Frage liegt es daran das aus der Schweiz komme?

Hoffe es hat hier jemand ne Antwort, gibt sicher auch Schweiz hier 

Besten Dank

Tombet


----------



## -Shorty- (11. November 2015)

Wie wärs bei Steam das Teil in den Warenkorb zu legen. Steam Link on Steam

Ansonsten scheint es noch nicht weit genug verbreitet zu sein, wird wohl noch paar Tage dauern.


----------



## Tombet (11. November 2015)

Natürlich hab ich den Steam Shop schon durchgestöbert, steht nur Coming Soon.

Ja wird wohl so sein, dachte nur da das Ding anscheinend schon viele besitzen...

Also könnts ihr Deutsche auch nicht Vorbestellen momentan ?


----------



## Tombet (12. November 2015)

Damit die andere Schweizer hier sich nicht auch mit dem Thema befassen müssen, hier mal ein Support Zitat dazu

"Hallo 

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an das Steam Support Team.

Das Steam Link und der Steam Controller können momentan nur in den USA, Kanada und den Ländern der Europäischen Union vorbestellt werden. 

Bitte schauen Sie auf den Steam Shop-Seiten nach Neuigkeiten und Updates bzgl. der Steam Hardware:

Steam Controller: Steam Controller on Steam

Steam Link: Steam Link on Steam

Beste Grüße,

Steam Support Team"





Hatte noch nie Probleme damit das ich ein Schweizer bin und damit nicht in der EU. Sachen gibts.
Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.


----------

